# Should sheep and goats be raised together?



## Blue Sky (Jul 11, 2015)

I have about 80 sheep and while they graze weeds fairly well I was wondering if I could add a billy and a couple of does. I understand sheep can't tolerate copper. Could the goats eat the allstock and grain w sheep and get supplemental copper separately ?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes. We have a few goats and they run with our sheep. A couple times a year we give the goats a copper bolus.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a goat in with my sheep. She does well.


----------

